# your thoughts on square miles red brick blend?



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried this a few times as espresso and in milk based espresso drinks, I think it works really well with milk bringing out a lovely malty choc taste but a bit boring as an espresso?

what do you think?

I wonder if it is any good as a filter coffee, perhaps a french press might bring out a fuller taste.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I like it. I think s few of us have found that it doesn't seem to last very long though so you need to drink it quick!


----------

